# incorrect version mapi32.dll



## shirley thompson (Dec 23, 1999)

i receive message incorrect version of mapi32.dll it appears over virus scan when i turn on comp. i looked in files it says mapi32.dll is in c:/windows how do i fix this or put in correct version of mapi32.dll


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Are you running W95 or W98? What version of InternetExplorer do you have? Start IE and click on Help>About to find the version#.
Do you use Outlook97 or 98 for your email?


----------



## shirley thompson (Dec 23, 1999)

i use windows 98 IE version 5.00.2314.10031C For E-mail i use AOL


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

Sounds like something overlaid the newer version of MAPI32.DLL that comes with Win'98. You could extract it off of the Windows 98 CD, but first look to see if there's another copy on your hard drive. Use Find and the key word: MAPI32. Check the dates. If you find one, copy it to C:\Windows\System, and reboot.

Mery Christmas. Dan-O









[This message has been edited by Dan O (edited 12-24-1999).]


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Or run the program that comes with IE5 called Fixmapi.

Start>Find>Files, key in fixmapi, set the box "Look In" to your harddrive and press enter. After it is found double left click on it.

 Fixmapi 

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 12-25-1999).]


----------



## eskimo (Feb 15, 2000)

I am getting the error "incorrect version of mapi32.dll" when Windows 95 starts up. This error started after I downloaded updates for McAfee's VirusScan in January, when I first got an ISP. The date on the version of mapi32 is when I did the download. I also tried running the fixmapi program. I have both IE 5.0 and Netscape Communicator 4.5.


----------



## YSB (Mar 7, 1999)

Do you have e-mail scan enabled? If you do, try disableing it. If you have pop or web-based e-mail you don't need it anyway.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

You may want to email Geno from this thread. It seems your problem is related to McAffe and they seem to know the answer.

http://www.helponthe.net/tsgbb/Forum1/HTML/005519.html

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 02-16-2000).]


----------

